# TOP GEAR '14



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

New series starts next Sunday......................I am only saying [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Djfrantik (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Gonna set series link up.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just set the Sky +


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Always a fun program to watch. I caught one of the old ones, where they had the new TT mk2 on it!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Doesn't look like we are going to be let down!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

truth is,, it a lot of sh*t with some really good bits,, which are worth putting up with all the contrived laddish rubbish for................ OMO :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

roddy said:


> truth is,, it a lot of sh*t with some really good bits,, which are worth putting up with all the contrived laddish rubbish for................ OMO :roll:


+1 well put Roddy.

Paul


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So true :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

roddy said:


> truth is,, it a lot of sh*t with some really good bits,, which are worth putting up with all the contrived laddish rubbish for................ OMO :roll:


Its called entertainment :lol:

You can choose to watch it or not!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it might " entertain " you ,,,, :? but most of it does not entertain me !!
Coronation st " entertains " some people , cock fighting " entertains " some people,,,Jeremy Clarkstons purile drivel entertains some peeps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so watch on,, make Jeremy a rich man..


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

As said, entertainment and a good laugh, each to their own.

I can understand why some people don't like Clarkson, he is very "Marmite". I just think he writes funny scripts, maybe it's the child in me?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

NoMark said:


> I can understand why some people don't like Clarkson, he is very "Marmite". I just think he writes funny scripts, maybe it's the child in me?


Agreed, I find Clarkson's newspaper column far more entertaining than having to endure watching him in the flesh. The same goes for his two amigos, they've long since ceased to provide any input to anyone seriously looking for advice on car choice, they've just become this inane comedy trio, admittedly sometimes funny, but more often trying to milk comedy which doesn't exist out of ridiculously contrived situations.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm immature and love the everything about the programme, suits me down to the ground!

Fifth Gear is the place to go for serious car reviews... but i can't stand Tiff or Vikki!!

And i have pretty much all of Clarkson's books, infact they are the only books i read, because i sit there chuckling along whilst reading!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well I am not sure just how immature or whatever one would have to be to have been " entertained " by that pile of sh*t,, surely one of the worst ever episodes ever,,, was there any good bit , I don't think so [smiley=bigcry.gif]
perhaps for someone who grew up in Essex there may have been the odd tang of nostalgia,, I wouldn't know..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> it might " entertain " you ,,,, :? but most of it does not entertain me !!
> Coronation st " entertains " some people , cock fighting " entertains " some people,,,Jeremy Clarkstons purile drivel entertains some peeps,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, so watch on,, make Jeremy a rich man..





roddy said:


> well I am not sure just how immature or whatever one would have to be to have been " entertained " by that pile of sh*t,, surely one of the worst ever episodes ever,,, was there any good bit , I don't think so [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> perhaps for someone who grew up in Essex there may have been the odd tang of nostalgia,, I wouldn't know..


You obviously don't like it, or claskson, why watch it?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that is the very question I am asking myself right now ,, however there is usually a small piece which I am glad that I did not miss,, but not tonite,, purile contrived rubbish !!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> that is the very question I am asking myself right now ,, however there is usually a small piece which I am glad that I did not miss,, but not tonite,, purile contrived rubbish !!


Well it wasn't the best, hopefully it will get better. I like the specials best.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

C'mon, Hammond driving around that supermarket, that had me in stitches!!

Having said that it did lack any kind of car review etc which is a bit disappointing!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I am with roddy on this one, was looking forward to the series but very disappointed with the crap that was served up tonight. 
Hoping it improves tbh


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Matt B said:


> I am with roddy on this one, was looking forward to the series but very disappointed with the crap that was served up tonight.
> Hoping it improves tbh


Agree. Hopefully will improve, but looks stale at the moment


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

normally i like it, but tonights was very fake, and could've been so good with the 80s hot hatches... esp with such a good location in wales

Was just a bit too silly I'm afraid, hopefully the series will improve.


----------



## td_100 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jolly boys outing again! Same old crap recycled

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## egg1000 (Jan 3, 2014)

roddy said:


> that is the very question I am asking myself right now ,, however there is usually a small piece which I am glad that I did not miss,, but not tonite,, purile contrived rubbish !!


+1

Agreed, utter crap tonight, has been going downhill for so long, I think the only reason I still watch it, is in the hope it gets better. But they just look more ridiculous every episode.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

+1
to all of the above.

It's always a little silly but with some useful info. Nothing useful in this episode. They've definitely crossed a line here.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

I tend to agree with most peoples opinions, it was a very inauspicious start to the new series, can only hope there's a big improvement in the remaining episodes.

That said, I did find myself laughing at some of the scenes.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NoMark said:


> I tend to agree with most peoples opinions, it was a very inauspicious start to the new series, can only hope there's a big improvement in the remaining episodes.
> 
> That said, I did find myself laughing at some of the scenes.


 It was funny, but then, so is "Itchy & Scratchy" and "Jolly Farm."


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Skeee said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to agree with most peoples opinions, it was a very inauspicious start to the new series, can only hope there's a big improvement in the remaining episodes.
> ...


Too young for me Skeee, I remember my two lads watching Itchy and Scratchy on the Simpsons and howling with laughter. Never heard of Jolly Farm.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

NoMark said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > NoMark said:
> ...


 You're never too young for inane comedy. That's why TG is so popular!

http://familyguy.wikia.com/wiki/Mother_Maggie
http://familyguy.wikia.com/wiki/Jolly_Farm_Revue
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_to_Europe


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

roddy said:


> well I am not sure just how immature or whatever one would have to be to have been " entertained " by that pile of sh*t,, surely one of the worst ever episodes ever,,, was there any good bit , I don't think so [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> perhaps for someone who grew up in Essex there may have been the odd tang of nostalgia,, I wouldn't know..


I really enjoyed it but then again I am from Essex :lol: I thought it was right funny.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TTchan said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > well I am not sure just how immature or whatever one would have to be to have been " entertained " by that pile of sh*t,, surely one of the worst ever episodes ever,,, was there any good bit , I don't think so [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


+1 It is what it is, I laughed out loud several times, stupid yep but also funny as.....


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Matt B said:


> I am with roddy on this one, was looking forward to the series but very disappointed with the crap that was served up tonight.
> Hoping it improves tbh


+1


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

No hating on Top Gear tonight, that was a brilliant installment!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Agreed, much better


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

agreed, really good episode, that McLaren is awesome.

Did you notice the headlights where same shape as McLaren's logo!

Tonights was how TG should be, rather than that immature rubbish they did last week.

My girlfriend is learning, she knew that the racetrack in Belguim is Spa, before JC said so!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

oh sh*****t,, I missed it last night,, what, there was a good bit ?,, fk, I knew it,, blinked and I missed it !!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Much better tonight, hope they keep up the quality.

Shame stig didn't try the mcLaren, but can't wait for the face off with the porker...


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

perhaps too wet to run the McLaren?!?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

They're running the maclaren against the new Porsche in a few weeks I think they said!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

OMG,, what new Porsche ?? s*** ,I really wish I saw this episode !! (doing 12 @ 7 in Orkney just now :? )


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

roddy said:


> OMG,, what new Porsche ?? s*** ,I really wish I saw this episode !! (doing 12 @ 7 in Orkney just now :? )


Never mind, I'm sure you'd moan the "race" was too scripted, and fake!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

FK,, I hope it was / is not,, but judging by what the modern " audience " wants it prob will be ,,but I guess you will " enjoy " it none the less...


----------



## Djfrantik (Dec 23, 2013)

Loved this weeks episode. The P1 is jaw dropping. Does anyone else find the reasonably priced car instalment as crap as I do though.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Never mind the p1, what about the quad


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

roddy said:


> oh sh*****t,, I missed it last night,, what, there was a good bit ?,, fk, I knew it,, blinked and I missed it !!


It's repeated at 11.20 pm on Wednesday night.


----------



## rmart030 (Jan 27, 2014)

Or on iPlayer whenever you like :wink:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Agree with most of the above, last nights episode was much better than last weeks.

I'm now looking forward to Clarkson changing his name to "Jennifer" by deed poll :lol:

I also agree that the quad was brilliant, although it's difficult to see why you would want one. I can't imagine anyone driving to the sea or a lake on the quad before using it as a jet ski? Still loved it though.

Also thought the Alfa was a nice looking car, reminded me a bit of a Lotus Exige from the side view.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cloud said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > oh sh*****t,, I missed it last night,, what, there was a good bit ?,, fk, I knew it,, blinked and I missed it !!
> ...


thank you for that mate,, I will set my alarm, 11.30 is the middle of the night for me !!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Watched Episode 2 last night on iPlayer and was pleasantly surprised tbh.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Alfa 4c - I love that car  but not being able to open the bonnet is a bit weird


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Alfa 4c - I love that car  but not being able to open the bonnet is a bit weird


+1 , touring could cause a few problems.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

j8keith said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Alfa 4c - I love that car  but not being able to open the bonnet is a bit weird
> ...


It's mid-engined. The bonnet probably just has a load of radiators under it.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

The Alfa 4c is a beauty, but clearly it is a driving toy as opposed to a daily driver and so its closest competition is going to be something like a Lotus Elise, which makes it perhaps a little expensive. But it's there or there abouts. It's certainly quick enough and beautifully designed. What more could you ask for? Reliability? Ah . . .

I thought the quad was brilliant! I can see a real market for it in some rural areas. Imagine being a farmer in Cumbria on one side of lake Windermere and needing to get to a village on the other side. Do you spend an hour driving 30 miles to get round the lake or just 5 minutes going straight across it? In terms of farm machinery it wasn't that expensive at £25k (a good standard quad would cost about £5k) and presuming it has similar cross-country capability the conversion to a jet-bike has to be a fantastic bonus. So I think it has more potential than just being a rich man's toy.

Certainly a better episode of TG.


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Mark Davies said:


> I thought the quad was brilliant! I can see a real market for it in some rural areas. Imagine being a farmer in Cumbria on one side of lake Windermere and needing to get to a village on the other side. Do you spend an hour driving 30 miles to get round the lake or just 5 minutes going straight across it? In terms of farm machinery it wasn't that expensive at £25k (a good standard quad would cost about £5k) and presuming it has similar cross-country capability the conversion to a jet-bike has to be a fantastic bonus. So I think it has more potential than just being a rich man's toy.


But Mark, what about the complete lack of weather proofing for the rider? Clarkson got absolutely soaked, even on the parts of the lake that were relatively unaffected by the winds and choppy water. I can't see a farmer using it in the scenario you mentioned. Having said that I suppose his speed would be limited on Windermere, I know they reduced the speed limit, which effectively killed off the speedboat and water-ski activities. I don't know, it just seemed a bit gimmicky to me. That is not to say that I wouldn't love to have one though. :wink:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That quad was on the gadget show a few weeks ago.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Watched it last nite....I though that the P1 "review" was very good.

I like when they get the stig to drive on track and do lap times etc....and their fast/hothatch/super car reviews.

Hate all the other bollocks about tanks, caravans, planes, bombs, trains and travelling to foreign countries. I guess this is what happens when something gets "popular", they have to cater for a wider audience now.

I hope that Chris Harris doesn't turn like that!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

unfortunately antisocial rise time for work ruled out viewing last night,, sounds like it was worth a watching,,,,, got a good close up look at the Alpha at Goodwood last year,, very nice looking car


----------

